# New MF 35 Grill won't fit



## shrievy (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a MF 35 Diesel Deluxe 1960 tractor made in detroit. I purchased the grill (191383m91 Sparex brand) and it is too big by 1/2" width and length. Mine calls for part #180656m91 but can't locate one new or used at tractor salvage yards. 

I know about getting different mounting brackets but I can't get it to fit into the square opening where it goes. Can anyone help me with this problem? 

Thanks, John


----------

